# Gold Plated A/V Cable ends



## banjags (Apr 25, 2008)

Finally after a month and a bit I have finished processing the 50 pounds or so of gold plated AV cables ends that I was given. 

What a waste of time. As you can see in the picture the gold should be pretty pure but only approx 1 gram once the filter paper is removed. The ends were processed in a sulfuric cell over the period of about 6 hours.

At first it looked there was going to be 5 or 6 grams of gold at least... there was lots of black powder in solution... Once it was put into hcl and bleach it turned out to be almost entirely copper chloride. (Grey fluffies)

So my advice is if you encounter this type of material. Dont waste your time.


----------



## Gotrek (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey it's still 30$ right... And good learning experience for you. So not all is lost.


----------



## banjags (Apr 25, 2008)

Might be more than $30 on ebay with the way people bid on there. I agree that the knowledge and experience gained may outweigh the value of the gold in this instance.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 25, 2008)

Banjags when Diamet was exploring for diamonds, they sent tons of sand, rocks and clay in small sacks by commercial airplane - two years with out results the lab sifted through this crap looking for chrome diopside a small crystal associated with diamonds.

Looking through the microscope, these fellows in the lab had patience and it did finally pay off. We now have Canadian Diamonds with a Polar Bear etched into each one of significant value.

Persistence Pays in the end. You did well.

Best Regards
Gustavus


----------



## banjags (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks Gill, I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## lmills148 (May 4, 2008)

gustavus said:


> Banjags when Diamet was exploring for diamonds, they sent tons of sand, rocks and clay in small sacks by commercial airplane - two years with out results the lab sifted through this crap looking for chrome diopside a small crystal associated with diamonds.
> 
> Looking through the microscope, these fellows in the lab had patience and it did finally pay off. We now have Canadian Diamonds with a Polar Bear etched into each one of significant value.
> 
> ...



..... and by posting your results here your saving us each 6 hours. We appreciate your work.


----------

